# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Mema Affiliate Marketing - South African Network Marketing Company

## Lushen1600

Hi all, for those looking  for a network marketing opportunity, let me introduce you to Mema.

The product is a funeral policy with and to join into this network will cosy you R80 a month or R80 once if you reach your break even point which is easy as all you need to do to break even is have 2 people on your first level, Mema gives you 50% of the R80 each for the first 2 people that you join so that you have a quick break even point, their after every third person belongs to Mema to accommodate for the quick break even point so you won't collect any remuneration  on the third person on your level one but will collect 15% on your 4th to 7th people on your level 1

Allow you don't earn on ur 3rd person in your level 1 you will still earn on people they join, but the system works such that no remuneration will be earn on every 3rd person join on any level to accommodate  for the quick break even point. So if you join 7 people in your first level you will earn on 1st, 2nd, 4th, 5th, 6th, and 7th. If each of these 7 people join 7 each in your level 2 both they and urself will earn on the 1st, 2nd, 4th, 5th, 6th and 7th people joined


You need 2 people on level 1 to start earning any remuneration and you earn up to following levels depending how many people you have on level 1

1 person - no remuneration - bronze status
2 people - 6 levels - silver status
3 to 4 people - 6 levels - gold status
5 to 6 people - 7 levels - platinum status
7 people - 8 levels - diamond status
8 to 11 people - 9 levels - diamond executive
12+ people - 10 levels - diamond director

Remuneration structure as follows
With 2 people on your level 1
Level 1 - 50% for first 2 people
Levels 2 to 5 - 10%
Level 6 - 6%

With 3 to 4 people on level 1
Level 1 - 50% for first 2 people and 15% for 4th person
Levels 2 to 5 - 15%
Level 6 - 9%

With 5 to 6 people on level 1
Level 1 - 50% for first 2 people and 15% for 4th to 6th people
Level 2 to 5 - 15%
Level 6 to 7 - 9%

With 7 people on level 1
Level 1 - 50% for first 2 people and 15% for 4th to 7th people
Level 2 to 5 - 15%
Level 6 to 8 - 9%

With 8 to 11 people on level 1
Level 1 - 50% for first 2 people and 15% for 4th to 7th people, thereafter no remuneration  for 8th to 11th people
Level 2 to 5 - 15%
Level 6 to 8 - 9%
Level 9 - 3%

With 12+ people on level 1
Level 1 - 50% for first 2 people and 15% for 4th to 7th people, thereafter no remuneration  for 8th to 12+people
Level 2 to 5 - 15%
Level 6 to 8 - 9%
Level 9 - 3%
Level 10 - 1.5%

Please not although you do not get any remuneration on the 3rd as well as 8th to 12+ people join on your level 1, you still get remuneration on the people that they join

Hope this makes sense.
To make things easier you can watch the mema presentation on YouTube using the following link

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iI8U8MBN7Dw

Also to make the remuneration structure easy to understand you can watch the following Mema calculator videos

2x2 calculation
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=72KZIa...t4KMnsXHiAE%3D

3x3 calculation
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sqqWj5...66-apKax7wE%3D

4x4 calculation
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FYNp5s...66-apKax7wE%3D

5x5 calculation
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=m4Maq4...66-apKax7wE%3D

6x6 calculation
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JWbmg7...66-apKax7wE%3D

To join all you need to do is go onto the mema website at www.mema.co.za and click on sign up today

Where it says Connecta Member number if you want to join under me enter 160515115 or under cellphone number enter 0722237060 , and click next, you will be asked if you was invited by Loganathan Chetty which is me, click yes and complete information on the next page, then select family or single cover, for family cover select R5000,00 or single cover select R10000,00.

Once complete you will be sms'd and emailed your Connecta number and password. Use this Connecta number as a reference to deposit R80 into Mema's account to become a member

Their banking details are as follows

Bank Account 1
Bank - First National Bank
Branch - Willow bridge
Branch code - 250655
Account number - 62405039943

Bank Account 2 
Bank - Standard Bank
Branch - Tygervalley 
Branch Code - 051001
Account number - 076452921

once you have done this you will need to download the online application form and fill it in and email together with your deposit slip  to admin@mema.co.za and you are good to join others under you. Their is also a manual application form on the website for those who don't have Internet access in you down line. Their is also the presentation video which you can download to show others as well as PowerPoint presentations, flyers and training manual which you can use to recruit people in your down line

If you need any assistance or information you can call me at 0722237060, WhatsApp or BBM 2B79B0D0 or email me at lushenchetty1978@gmail.com. Please note Lushen is my calling name and Loganathan is my name according ID, unfortunately my parents chose that name for me so I'm stuck with it.

You can also call Mema offices at 021 200 5930 during office hours or email them at admin@mema.co.za 

Hope this helps and you like what you see and join and get started. Please ask any questions and I will answer to the best of my ability

Thanks
Lushen

----------

